# When you can't be bothered to deliver your own foal



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Then just baby sit someone elses, 

Honest this is my baby










Look isn't he smart










OK so don't believe me, I'll just take MY son and leave


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

oh dear.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I think she's convinced she _already_ delivered and that's her foal :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

LOL! She isn't lacking maternal instinct is she? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

hahahahaaaa!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, remember this girl raised an orphan alongside her own colt last year, she is a great momma.

I can't believe how quickly Destiny has started leaving her baby with a sitter, the rosy new born baby feeling has sure warn off:lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that is the most adorable thing I have ever seen!!! she is soooo sweet! adorable! I want a foal! I miss raising babies!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hahahha


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Hahahaha That's great! I chortled out loud.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

How stinkin cute!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Had to look at this again, GH. I just shared this with my daughter (she's 6) and she says "mom that horse is like momma Buttons!" I have a black mare that would steal any available baby of any species (she is particularly fond of kittens and would lay down to let the goat kids nurse when we still had them) She had milk come in as soon as my gray mare foaled, she stands and watches\begs most of the day. The poor girl is 23 and doesn't think her broodmare career should be over! 

When is she due to pop? Is she the one you weren't sure about?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Mummy went on vacation and left mummy's friend in charge.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

That is so adorable!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Aww some mares are just born to be mommies.(The spelling of mommies looks weird ~shrugs~) But in all seriousness that is really, really cute.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I think she'll make a good mommy...if she can wait to get her baby on the ground :3


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Had to look at this again, GH. I just shared this with my daughter (she's 6) and she says "mom that horse is like momma Buttons!" I have a black mare that would steal any available baby of any species (she is particularly fond of kittens and would lay down to let the goat kids nurse when we still had them) She had milk come in as soon as my gray mare foaled, she stands and watches\begs most of the day. The poor girl is 23 and doesn't think her broodmare career should be over!
> 
> When is she due to pop? Is she the one you weren't sure about?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL, I'm not sure if Ace is that maternal, but she is a good girl.

When is she due?? Well, that depends, she was meant to safe and settled to Jesse James when she came to us, confirmed by U/S. She was then standing to my stud in August, so we had her rescanned, still in foal but probably to Alto, then in October it looked more like a Jesse foal again 

Soooooooooooo

She is either at 388 to Jesse, or 298 to Alto.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

How flipping adorable! Who's baby is in the picture? She looks like a great mom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Soooooooooooo
> 
> She is either at 388 to Jesse, or 298 to Alto.


If it's Jesse's & she is at 388, I feel for that poor girl, wowzers!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Thats very cute!! haha i love the foal is like "pfft yep, i dont mind. you can be my mummy"


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The baby in the pic is my little Wombat, 










By Alto out of Dany's Destiny, and the sweetest little colt around.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

That is funny. Aww how cute. Love the last pic!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Adorable. I lover her full set of ankle socks. It's eye catching.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm really hoping that she passes those socks on, I love them as well and if you look at some of her other babies, the chances look good




























Looks like socks under the wraps










Beautiful babies don't you think


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like she throws some really elegant movers GH! Can't wait to see pics....that is if she ever pops!


----------

